# mice



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

AHHHH mice have found their way into my garage- crawled up under shingle and chewed through the plywood. so upon finding that I took off the car cover and opened the GTO up. GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR damn varmints had chewed some of the carpet and some foam on the outboard bolster next to the rear seat. So I went and got some ammunition- d-con rat and mouse killer pellets ( which they seemed to really enjoy the first night) 4 mouse traps baited with peanut butter, 4 baited sticky traps and a whole box of Bounce dryer sheets I spread throughout the car. If anyone else has any ideas I would love to hear them


----------



## skurfan (Sep 19, 2012)

Bad break. Get one of those sound devices that they hate. They will go chew elsewhere.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Bait them before they get to your electrical. Set traps near it but not at it.
I know a woman who had them get to her wiring in her vet and it cost thousands. Try moth balls around the outside of the garage too.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Looks like you got it about covered. They love to store D-Con in all kinds of fun places. Then when they die and you can't get at them, they stink like something fierce for a while..... That's the only down side to D-Con. Works good tho.... Just make sure your pets can't get at it.... The traps with the plastic pan that looks like cheese work much better than the metal ones. More sensitive. They like to lick the peanut butter clean off the metal w/o setting the trap off.....


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Ooooh that sucks bro...try some of those sticky traps by the doors. And if you are storing the car put it on jackstands with the stands in a pan of oil. Also might consider putting steel wool in your exhaust to keep them out of your system. I'll never forget firing up the car and sending out a flaming wad of mouse nest and fur. I've got a big field behind my house so it's a constant battle in the winter to keep them out of my house and cars. Just be sure to keep the poisons out of reach of the pets and chilluns.


----------



## Icefan71 (Apr 7, 2011)

I have a rat/mice problem in my shed. Poison pellets seems to work pretty good. In the house we have 2 cats so we almost never see any mice or evidence of. The garage is internal to the house. In there I do find mouse dropping now and again but not a big problem. And I haven't ever found anything in my Lemans. I would think the cats do the best job.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

:lol: I'm allergic to cats. Just domesticated vermin to me......:rofl:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Okay, all good suggestions. A couple more: a bar of Irish Spring soap is supposed to work, they hate the odor. For a safe killer, oatmeal mixed with quick set plaster with some raisins thrown in works well. They eat the mix and die very quickly, but do not leave toxic corpses. I have a friend with a mint condition '56 Lincoln MKII that had a rat get in and chew his dash, seats, doorpanels, and headliner. All leather, all original, and all mint. He had to sell his Harley to get the interior redone: $18,0000 was the cost.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

I've heard that peppermint oil works, but I have not tried it myself. I had one get in my GTO and make a nest under the spare tire with the jute padding behind the seat. D-con got rid of that bastard.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

geeteeohguy said:


> I have a friend with a mint condition '56 Lincoln MKII that had a rat get in and chew his dash, seats, doorpanels, and headliner. All leather, all original, and all mint. He had to sell his Harley to get the interior redone: $18,0000 was the cost.


You would have thought insurance would have covered it. Good question, I wonder if there is a provision for mice. You would think it would fall under something.......Hmmmmm......


----------



## kilkm68 (May 5, 2011)

I've used Irish Spring soap for several years and never had any problem. It smells a lot better than moth balls and works great. Put bars under your seats on the floor and up under the dash. I also put some under the hood and in the trunk. I also sprinkled moth balls around and under the car. Never had a mouse problem. I also tape the exhaust pipes shut.


----------



## No Goat (Dec 22, 2012)

I catch the mice in my garage in 5 gallon buckets. I put about 6" of water in the bucket and then pour in just enough of whatever bird seed I have handy to cover the surface of the water.
Mice don't give a thought as to how they'll get back out, they see the seed and jump right in.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Get a cat! Best solution....


----------



## Miami Ragtop (Feb 15, 2011)

*Vermits Vermits*

I had some simular problem bvut I still don't know what it was. My car leaked every wash or rain because the drain on driver side must have been plugged. So I removed the kick plate and was lookung for the drain to open it when I found what I thought ws a ball of straw. So I pulled it out and I still don't know what I found. Take a look.
Miami Ragtop


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Maybe a rabbit?
:confused


----------



## Tropical Goat (Jan 30, 2011)

Yikes!...looks like a teradactyl!


----------



## Groundczero (Nov 28, 2012)

A baby chupra Cabra.


----------



## Miami Ragtop (Feb 15, 2011)

I had a problem of water coming in my drivers side vent and thought the drain hole was plugged. So I removed the kick plate, detached the cable, and removed the closure plate. While lookung for the draim to unplug I noticed what I thought was some straw. Reached in and pulled a couple of things out in the way of the drain. Look what I found. Still no sure if it is a mouse or a bird.
Miami Ragtopp


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

wow what a response- well the mouse or mice tore into the dcon pellets and after some research i found out that they will take any available food and hide it somewhere for later consumption- turns out that spot was under my passenger seat- I had to laugh- the bounce sheets did nothing to deter the varmit from entering the car but it does smell super fresh and I will never have a static problem. So i gathered up all the pellets and set them at the entrance hole they ate through the wall, all the pellets were gone in 2 hours. I set the back snapping trap at the hole inside the garage and set 2 back snappers in the car itself, one in the trunk one on the drivers side mat. I also placed 2 sticky traps in the car one under passenger seat, one on pass floor mat. 
I think the D-con has done its job, no sign of any traps triggered, no pellets in my car, no more mouse turds in car, and the pellet level in the other traps has not changed.
Glad I went out there when I did , my mom had a 911 porsche that was home to mice and the car was ruined. I do not want to be a member of that club


----------

